# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Vodafone: Αυξήσεις τιμών σε Επαγγελματίες Συνδρομητές συμβολαίου Κινητής και Σταθερής

## nnn

Η εταιρεία VODAFONE ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΕΕΤ (Vodafone) ανακοινώνει ότι:

Α. Από 02/07/2019, η χρέωση για κλήσεις προς εθνικά σταθερά και κινητά μετά την κατανάλωση του ενσωματωμένου χρόνου ομιλίας για τα επαγγελμ/κά προγράμματα συμβολαίου My Business,My Business RED και Ευέλικτα διαμορφώνεται από 0,0092€/δευτ. σε 0,0108€/δευτ. Όλες οι ανωτέρω αναφερόμενες χρεώσεις περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24%. Εφαρμόζεται επιπλέον τέλος συνδρομητών κινητής τηλεφωνίας ανάλογα με το ύψος του μηνιαίου λογαριασμού (προ ΦΠΑ:για μέχρι €50 12%/€50,01-€100 15%/€100,01 -€150 18%/€150,01 και άνω 20%)

B.Τιμολογιακές αλλαγές σε Προγράμματα Κινητής για Επαγγελματίες: Από 02/07/2019, αυξάνεται η ονομαστική τιμή του παγίου των παρακάτω εμπορικά και μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμων προγραμμάτων και πακέτων ως εξής: Κατά €3,60 στα:My Business RED 1/1N/2/2N/2 Extra/3/3N/3 Extra/4,My Business RED Pass 1/2/3,My Business RED+ 1/2/3(1ο μέλος). Κατά €4,72 στα:My Business 1/2/2 N/2 Old/3 P/3/3 N/3 Old/4/4 P/4 N/4 Old,My Business Ελεύθερα 1/2/3.Κατά €3,60 στα:Ευέλικτο Επαγγ. 90/180/300/420/540/720/960/1500 ενώ δεν υπάρχει καμία μεταβολή στα μηνιαία πάγια των επιπρόσθετων επιλογών χρόνου ομιλίας που είναι συμβατά με όλα τα παραπάνω προγράμματα χρήσης.Κατά €3,60 στα:Βασικό Επαγγ,Βασικό Επαγγ+Σταθερό,Νέο Επαγγ90+Ενδ/κό 60,Νέο Επαγγ180+Απεριόρ.Ενδ/κές,Νέο Επαγγ180+Ενδ/κό 60,Νέο Επαγγ90+Απεριόρ.Ενδ/κές.Κατά €2,80 στα:Εταιρικό Καρτοπρόγραμμα Extra Talk 1/2/3/4,Νέο Εταιρικό Καρτοπρόγραμμα Extra Talk 1/2/3,Εταιρικό Καρτοπρόγραμμα Extra Surf 1/2,Νέο Εταιρικό Καρτοπρόγραμμα Extra Surf 1/2,Εταιρικό Καρτοπρόγραμμα 350,Εταιρικό Καρτοπρόγραμμα Βασικό. Όλες οι ανωτέρω τιμές στα μηνιαία πάγια κινητής περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και φόρο κινητής που έχει υπολογιστεί βάσει του μηνιαίου παγίου χωρίς έξτρα χρεώσεις ή επιπρόσθετες υπηρεσίες. Οι ανωτέρω μεταβολές ισχύουν για τους νέους αλλά και τους υφιστάμενους επαγγελματίες συνδρομητές εφόσον έχει παρέλθει η ορισμένη διάρκεια του χρόνου της σύμβασης τους.

Από 2 Ιουλίου 2019, αυξάνεται το ονομαστικό μηνιαίο πάγιο(*) των ακόλουθων εταιρικών  προγραμμάτων: Κατά €1,70 στα: Vodafone Business Connect 1, Κατά €2,50 στα: Vodafone Business Connect 2 και 2 ευέλικτο, Κατά €3,50 στα: Business Double Play - 2 Γραμμές, Business Double Play -4 Γραμμές και στο Business Double Play -6 Γραμμές. Όλες οι ανωτέρω αναφερόμενες χρεώσεις στα μηνιαία πάγια σταθερής τηλεφωνίας περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και φόρο σταθερής τηλεφωνίας και Internet 5%.

Δυνάμει των ανωτέρω αλλαγών Α και Β, οι συνδρομητές που επηρεάζονται έχουν το δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασής τους αζημίως (εξαιρούνται τυχόν επιδοτήσεις),εντός δύο μηνών από την ημερομηνία εφαρμογής τους. 

*Πηγή : Vodafone*

----------


## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Σε συνέχεια της από 31/5/2019 σχετικής ανακοίνωσης η εταιρεία VODAFONE ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΕΕΤ (Vodafone) διευκρινίζει ότι:

Η μεταβολή στις χρεώσεις κλήσεων προς εθνικά σταθερά και κινητά μετά την κατανάλωση του ενσωματωμένου χρόνου ομιλίας (από 0,0092€/δευτ. σε 0,0108€δευτ.) ισχύει από 02/07/2019 και για τα επαγγελμ/κά προγράμματα συμβολαίου My Business RED Pass, My business Ελεύθερα, Business Talk, Business 100.

Δυνάμει των ανωτέρω αλλαγών, οι συνδρομητές που επηρεάζονται έχουν το δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασής τους αζημίως (εξαιρούνται τυχόν επιδοτήσεις),εντός δύο μηνών από την ημερομηνία εφαρμογής τους.

 Όλες οι ανωτέρω αναφερόμενες χρεώσεις περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24%. Εφαρμόζεται επιπλέον τέλος συνδρομητών κινητής τηλεφωνίας ανάλογα με το ύψος του μηνιαίου λογαριασμού (προ ΦΠΑ:για μέχρι €50 12%/€50,01-€100 15%/€100,01 -€150 18%/€150,01 και άνω 20%).

https://www.vodafone.gr/vodafone-ell...kai-statheris/

----------

